

Using Facebook Notes to DDoS any website - conductor
http://chr13.com/2014/04/20/using-facebook-notes-to-ddos-any-website

======
manmeet
really amazing find! Thanks for bringing this out in the community, maybe by
getting more exposure facebook will have to do something about this

